# Auratus or Leucomelas?



## Alfy111 (Aug 6, 2005)

Im not sure which one to get.. maybe you guys could help me out


----------



## DaFrogMan (Oct 8, 2004)

The care will be pretty much identical for both species. I just really like the way leucs look.

If you want something that will breed like crazy for you though - you want auratus.


----------



## jmcc000 (Apr 7, 2005)

That is an easy choise for me!! My favorite all around Dart is a Leuc. They have an awesome call, the colors are very pretty, and they are good first frogs. Thats my opinion.
Jason


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2005)

Yeah, it's a tough choice. I had my mind all made up to get an auratus, but then I heard a recording of their call-- it sounded to me like somebody screaming like they were getting killed or something! *shiver* I didn't like it at all. So I figured I'd maybe wait and see if I could find a frog with a call I liked a little more. Leucs have a great call, I'm just not into yellow, though... I'm thinking I might go with a tinc. Decisions, decisions...


----------



## twisner (Jul 7, 2005)

the care, difficulty, and price will all be very similar for both auratus and leucs. Just pick which one you like better. I am personally going with leucs.


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

The care is similar for both auratus and leucs, but I prefer leucs myself. They have bright colors, are easy to see, have a nice call, and are usually very bold. Auratus are fine too, and I've been tempted quite a few times by their mettalic green and black, but some morphs are much shyer than others. I've heard the blue ones you barely see. Plus it seems to me that a green and black frog on a green and brown background might be harder to find.


----------



## slaytonp (Nov 14, 2004)

I don't know about other auratus, but my four blues that I've had for about five years are extremely secretive. Now that their second tank, a 30 gallon, is so overgrown there seems to be nothing but vines and plants in it, ironically, we see them much more often, sometimes on the leaves or even climbing the glass, so I think they prefer a lot of close cover before they feel safe enough to show themselves. 

If you chose auratus, don't worry about the calls. They may sound like a screech on a recording, but are actually very soft, as are the calls of most all darts. (I may not hear as well as I used to, either. I can seldom hear calls of any of the darts except leucs unless my head is nearly inside of the tank.) The leucs are somewhat louder, but the call is quite pleasant. Overall, they are one of my favorites for "show and tell," since they are relatively active, use all levels, and don't seem to be bothered by one's activity around the tank. I have 6 in a 79 gallon bow with several relatively large bromeliads. They seem to like to rest down in the axils partly submerged in the water that collects there, so having a bromeliad or two that they can fit their portly selves into might be something to consider. You may find seasonal variations with their boldness and activity. In late winter, I began to wonder if they were all still alive, since I could rarely spot any of them, and they no longer seemed to be feeding in the open. Then everything went back to "normal," and they are out and about again nearly all day long. 

I have four yellow and two of the orange. For some reason I just like the orange coloration better, but I don't think the color variation between orange and yellow represents separate morphs. Two of the yellow and the two orange were shipped together as sibling froglets.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2005)

I voted for Leucs as they are a personal favorite of mine, not because I think they are 'better than' Auratus. Also I found the poll quite limiting as I would dearly have loved to reply "BOTH". :lol: 

If you still can't make up your mind you can always use the 'first available' method as well. That is inquire about both and purchase the first that are made available to you within a transaction you will be happy with.

Good luck making your decision, either way you can't go wrong.


----------



## Grassypeak (Jun 14, 2005)

I vote leucs. I’ve had mine for a little over a month now and they are active and eat like little pigs.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

both are very nice.
they can be kept in groups .
I chose D. Leucomelas in the poll.
1.) They are more active,less shy
2.) Ive only heard sound files , but I like the calls.

Depending price can be a determing factor for some people.
Ive seen G&B Auratus $20-$30, Blue&Black Auratus $40-$50
Leucomelas $35-$75

Auratus
Pros.: Prices
Cons.: Shyer

Leucomelas 
Pros.: Calling, not shy
Cons.: Prices

Whoever said Tinc I hope you have some experience they take a little more work . Tincs show more aggression, & should not have two females in the tank together. 
I made this mistake before. I had what ended up being 2 female cobalts in the same tank one stressed the other out to the point it would not eat.
it died 2 weeks later. others factors were involved but this made it much worse. Same with some of my Blue Sips . I did manage to seperate the Blue Sips And save both but the one is really skinny . like I said other were involved but this really made things worse.

I highly reccomend Tincs and Azureus but for first dart frogs I think species should be able to be kept in groups.

P. Vittatus
D. Auratus
D. Leucomelas

I hope this helps everyones decisions.


----------

